# Bacon Explosion



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Remeber the Bacon Cheese Roll? Well, I think that it's been topped.

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I've made a lot of fatties in my life but nothing that exotic but I'm gonna have to try that out. Also, I've never used Italian sausage. I've always used breakfast sausage. Might be pretty good. I just don't know if I've got the patience to do all the weaving on that bacon but it sure does look good.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

That's freaking amazing! And to think I'm having a chicken sandwich for dinner tonight, I'm almost ashamed.........


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

you might be ashamed,but you will live longer


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

now that is what I call eye candy...lol wow!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

RAYSOR said:


> you might be ashamed,but you will live longer


LOL...that was my thought exactly. I am immune to this one, as italian sausage just rips me up, but those venison sausage posts are making me want to go hit a deer with my truck if I have to. LOL


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

OUCH! that's food ****! (Yum, Yum!)


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmmmmmm That gives me an Idea of how to cook a venison roast on the pit... I'll have to try that next time. (Bacon Blanket)


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I didn't die from this yet. haha Might want to check on me in the morning.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

I have tried this but tweaked a bit.....my fillings have been grilled onions & jalapenos in one and cream cheese w/chopped shrimp in the other  I also used deer pan sausage in place of the store bought stuff.........


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

......I forgot to mention , I didnt use any BBQ sauce on the inside, but I did baste down once on the outside !!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

That thing should have a layer of Lipitor in the center. I give it 4 Heart Attacks on a scale of 5. I would give it 5 but someone is liable to chicken fry that monster and then where could I go?


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmmmmmm....battered up, fried just right and served with some cream gravy and biscuits. There's your 5 Tyler.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

GoFaster,

Just re-reading this post and I cannot disagree with addition of chedder cheese.

In my mind, everything is better with cheddar! I might have to throw some jalepenos in there though! :tongue:

I can imagine doing this with this way?
Bacon wrapped Flounder Filet with crab stuffing!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

you can buy one premaid now, only $30

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion/


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Holy Jesus Christ, I have got to make that. that looks delicious (wish I had smellivision)


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

my god!!! if i didn't just get off of work, i think i would be trying to whip up one of those monsters...wow.


----------

